# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Μοσάικ και μαύρα σημάδια

## babis100nx

Θα ηθελα να σασ κανω μια ερωτηση,τα μωσαικα μου φετος απο τα 11 μικρα στις 3 γεννες το ενα μου βγηκε με λιγο μαυρο στο κεφαλι,αυτο εχει να δειγει κατι με την ''καθαροτητα'' της ρατσας ή απλα η μελανινη?2,καποιοι μου ειπαν οτι ειναι πολοι καλοι γεννητορες αυτα τα πουλια,και ρωταω με τι κρητηρια μπορουν να πουν κατι τετοιο,3,σιγουρα τα πουλια αυτα δεν θα ειναι αποδεκτα σε εκθεσεις(δεν εχω σκοπο να παω) αν ομως εστελνε καποιος τα αδερια του που τηρουν ολες τις προδιαγραφες4, τι θα γινοταν σε αυτη την περιπτωση?αν βαλουμε 2 τετοια πουλια με σημαδια μελανηνης θα δωσουν στιγματα 100% ?

----------


## VasilisM

Δεν τα βάζεις μια φωτογραφία να τα δούμε?Λογικά δεν θα έπρεπε να έχουν αν ήταν καθαροί οι γονείς.

----------


## babis100nx

θυλικο του 14

αρσενικο του 13 με αδερφια βαθμολογημενα,και το μικρο του που δεν εχει στιγματα

pic hosting
και το μικρο με τα στιγματα..

free picture hosting


screenshot on pc
παρακαλω να απαντησει μονο οποιος εχει πραγματικη γνωση.ευχαριστω

----------


## VasilisM

Χωρίς να είμαι <ειδικός> θα σου πω τι πιστεύω.
1.Ναι πιστεύω ότι κάποιο από τα μωσαικά σου δεν είναι <καθαρή> ράτσα.
2.Σου είπαν ότι είναι καλοί γεννήτορες βάση της εμφάνισής τους(καλή μασκα κτλ)
3.Στις εκθέσεις εξετάζεται το πουλί εμφανισιακά.Το αν είναι φορέας δεν φαίνεται.Πχ έχω τιμπράντο πράσινο φορέα σίναμον.Αν το δεις με καθαρό πράσινο δεν έχει καμιά διαφορά εμφανισιακά.Στους απογόνους θα φανεί.
4.Αν βάλεις 2 πουλιά με στίγματα πιστεύω πως 100% θα έχουν και οι απόγονοι.
Καλό είναι βέβαια να γράψουν και άλλοι που είναι πιο ειδικοί.

----------


## VasilisM

*Τα γονίδια της μελανίνης  υπάρχουν σε όλα  ανεξαιρέτως τα πουλιά,  είτε αυτά είναι μελανινικά είτε είναι  λιποχρωμικά. Η έκφραση όμως αυτών   των γονιδίων, δηλαδή η παρουσία  μελανίνης στα μελανινικά πουλιά ολική   (ομόχρωμα ), μερική (ρυπόχρωμα,  ποικιλόχρωμα, κηλιδωτα) ή η απόκρυψή   τους (λιποχρωμικά), καθορίζεται  από άλλα γονίδια  των οποίων ο αποκλειστικός ρόλος είναι να  ελέγχουν τα γονίδια    παραγωγής της μελανίνης και να τα μπλοκάρουν ώστε  να μην παράγεται   μελανίνη  ή να τα επιτρέπουν από λίγο έως πολύ να  παράγουν μελανίνη.   Δηλαδή αυτά τα συγκεκριμένα γονίδια είναι υπεύθυνα  για την παντελή    απόκρυψη των γονιδίων της μελανίνης ώστε να γεννηθεί  ένα καθαρό   λιποχρωμικό καναρίνι ή για την μερική απόκρυψη των γονιδίων  της   μελανίνης ώστε να γεννηθεί ένα ποικιλόχρωμο, ρυπόχρωμο   κ.λ.π.*
*Έτσι εξηγείται μερικές φορές  η παραγωγή ενός  νεοσσού με ένα πολύ  μικρό ή μερικές φορές μεγαλύτερο  μαύρο σημάδι  (ticked) σε κάποιο σημείο  του σώματός του, από καθαρά  λιποχρωμικούς  γονείς.  Αυτό το γεγονός  υποδηλώνει ότι τα γονίδια της  μελανίνης που  κληρονομήθηκαν στον νεοσσό  δεν μπλοκαρίστηκαν  ολοκληρωτικά, ενώ σε ένα  λιποχρωμικό πουλί χωρίς  κανένα ίχνος μελανίνης,  υποδηλώνεται ότι τα  γονίδια αυτά, παραγωγής της  μελανίνης, έχουν  μπλοκαριστεί τελείως  .*

----------


## jk21

το πληρες αρθρο του κριτη κ Σπυρου Καλαμαρα 

*ΓΕΝΕΤΙΚΗ ΘΕΩΡΙΑ : Βασικά στοιχεία του λιποχρώματος και της μελανίνης*

----------


## Nikos Her

μωσαικα με σκουρο/καφε/γκρι σημαδι στο κεφαλι σαφως και δεν ειναι δεκτα στις εκθεσεις
η εμφανιση στιγματος μελανινης δεν εχει να κανει με την μη καθαροαιμια του καναρινιου
πολλες φορες απο εμφανισιακα αριστους γονεις ενδεχεται να βγουν μετρια ή "ελαττωματικα" πουλια
τα γονιδια μελανινης υπαρχουν και ειτε εκφραζονται με μικρη ειτε με μεγαλη συχνοτητα
αυτο συμβαινει και με αλλα ζωα οπως π.χ τα σκυλια... καθαροαιμα κουταβια μεν αλλα οχι σωστα εμφανισιακα δε...
τα αδερφια ειναι αποδεκτα γιατι στις εκθεσεις κρινεται ο φαινοτυπος και οχι ο γονοτυπος (σαφως)...
Αν βαζεις 2 πουλια με στιγματα μελανινης το ποσοστο των νεοσσων με στιγμα θα ειναι 50% ή 25% (περιπου)
αναλογα παντα με τον γονοτυπο και των 2...

----------


## panos70

το σιμαδακι δεν εχει να κανει με την καθαροτητα της ρατσας , ολοι οι μεγαλοι εκτροφεις που διατηρουν μωσαικα και παιρνουν μερος σε αγωνες εχουν παντα  καποια πουλια με σκουρο σημαδακι και φυσικα τα βαζουν για γεννητορες , με αυτο επιδιωκουν να ενισχυσουν την μελανινη ωστε ο κοκκινος παραγοντας στα σημεια που θελουν να τονισουν να ειναι ποιο εντονος απο οτι σε πουλια που δεν ειχαν ποτε συγγενη με χωρις καθολου σιμαδακι επανω τους δλδ τα χρησιμοποιουν ως εργαλεια , φυσικα αυτα τα πουλια δεν τα κατευαζουμε σε αγωνες γιατι φαινομενικα δεν ειναι αποδεκτα

----------


## jk21

Πανο δεν θα επρεπε να δινουν και σπορους , οπου να ειναι σε πρωτη προταιρεοτητα αυτος που εχει μακραν την περισσοτερη τυροσινη , απο την οποια παραγεται η μελανινη; και αυτοι αλλα και οι εκτροφεις μελανινικων;

----------


## kladinik

Παιδια θα ηθελα να ξερω αν υπαρχει καποιος στο φορουμ που να εχει δει κατι παρομοιο σε καναρινι κοκκινου μωσαικου ή αλλης ρατσας. Να σημειωθει οτι οι γονεις του ειναι στο εκτροφειο μου εδω και 2 χρονια χωρις καποια χρωματικη ανωμαλια στους απογονους τους. Για να βοηθησω κανετε ενα ζουμ στην ουρα του καναρινιου και θα καταλαβετε(φωτο)

----------


## jk21

Νικο μετεφερα το ερωτημα σου στο παρον θεμα ,γιατι αν δεν ειναι ιδιο ακριβως το ερωτημα , ειναι παρομοιο (αν και ειμαι &nbsp;ψιλοασχετος με τα καναρινια χρωματος ... χαχαχα )

----------


## VasilisM

Το ίδιο ακριβώς είναι Δημήτρη...δεν έγινε σωστή αναστολή της μελανίνης...

----------


## babis100nx

Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τις απαντησεις σας!!με καλυψαν πληρως οτι αλλο εχει σχεση με αυτο θα σας ρωτησω..

----------


## gtsaka

και σε μενα συνεβει το ιδιο,με κιτρινα μωσαικα.Εβγαλα 3 πουλια απο 1 γεννα,και τα 2 εχουν ενα σκουρο σημαδακι στο σβερκο,απο οτι εχω καταλαβει εκει εμφανιζουν συνηθως τη μελανινη

----------


## babis100nx

Καλησπερα σας μετα απο αρκετο καιρο που μπηκα στο φορουμ θα ηθελα να απαντησω πως τα σημαδια σε καποια σχεδον σβηστηκαν (ασ το πουμε ετσι,στα τελη σεπτεμβρη) ειναι πολυ ελαχιστο...σας ευχαριστωολους

----------

